# Canned Food? Anything Good Quality?



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

What canned foods are good? Are canned foods better than Kibble (Orijen)?

I have been feeding him, Stella and Chewy's duck duck goose mixed in with Orijen puppy, Acana Prairie, or TOTW.

He loves TOTW. Weird....

He loves Raw too.

I would love to mix canned foods in once in a while, but which ones? Merrick?
Instinct? are there good ones for puppies?

Thanks,


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I have fed Merrick Entrees previously. My adult loves them....my puppy did not handle them very well.

I've also used Evangers. The only Evanger product my dogs seem to tolerate and enjoy is the canned organic chicken. They can't keep the game meats down 

I have never used these two canned products but have heard great things about them....Natures Logic and Halo


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

95% meat is good canned food.

Wellness makes a decent 95% meat canned product. Evangers' 100% beef is good.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

If I were feeding a canned diet, or using canned as a topper, I'd pick from the following:

Evo 
Wellness 95% meat
Merrick (not grain free, but I like them.)
Merrick BG
Instinct


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> If I were feeding a canned diet, or using canned as a topper, I'd pick from the following:
> 
> Evo
> Wellness 95% meat
> ...


Evo, Evangers, Trippet.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I do use can food as a topper and here are some of the ones my dogs love and do well on:

Regular "pate" or ground style:
Instinct/Prairie
Castor & Pollux Organix
Canine Caviar (just meat..have a great Venison Tripe!)
Holistic Select
Natural Balance LID's
Wellness 95% and Wellness Regular
Canidae Platinum (used for my kidney dog)
CORE

Stew style:
N.V. Homestyle
Blue Buffalo Family Favorites
Innova Flex
Dogswell (grain-free)
Merrick (some are grain-free...Grammy's Pot Pie, Turducken, etc.)
Wellness Stews (some are grain-free)
Castor & Pollux Ultramix
Halo Spot's Stew

As you can see, I rotate alot of can food...every can used is different from the last...this is how they get variety at my house LOL. I tend to pick can foods lately, though, with the phosphorus % in mind (because of kidney dog), so I haven't used some of these listed in awhile. But alot of them listed do have a lower phosphorus %.

I'm sure there are other great can foods out there...good luck! :smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't want to start a debate on raw....but if we're just talking about "topping" off our Dry Food for our Dogs, wouldn't REAL food make more fiscal sense? IE-I'm seeing alot of people even talk about canned Salmon as a nice topper...along with RAW eggs. 

Just a thought. Someone chime in.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't want to start a debate on raw....but if we're just talking about "topping" off our Dry Food for our Dogs, wouldn't REAL food make more fiscal sense? IE-I'm seeing alot of people even talk about canned Salmon as a nice topper...along with RAW eggs.
> 
> Just a thought. Someone chime in.


Mixing raw meat and kibble is not a good idea as they have vastly different digestion rates. 

Kibble takes, like, a full day to digest. While raw meat only takes several hours. A dog's natural digestion process must be fast because meat spoils. When a dog is used to eating kibble, his system is used to being slow and inefficient. Hence, when switching to raw, people sometimes see bone fragments in stool.

If you feed kibble and raw at the same time (or close to it), the digestion process slows down to the speed of kibble, and could cause digestive upset. 

Now, I'm not really sure how canned food plays into the digestion rate since it is sopposed to be more meat-like. But I would THINK that it would be much closer to kibble-speed.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't want to start a debate on raw....but if we're just talking about "topping" off our Dry Food for our Dogs, wouldn't REAL food make more fiscal sense? IE-I'm seeing alot of people even talk about canned Salmon as a nice topper...along with RAW eggs.
> 
> Just a thought. Someone chime in.



I have used COOKED real meat for the dogs when we have leftovers and I have no problem tossing any extra meat their way. I just don't want to mix raw and kibble with them at the same time. But keeping the canned on hand is a lot easier for me then real meat and lets other people feed my dogs when I am out of town or when we travel. 

Since I get my canned food on sale, the cost is not prohibitive which is some peoples complaint about using canned food. 

An example is today. I just ordered By Nature 95% canned meats for $10.48 a case PLUS an extra 18% discount. I got three different meat varieties at less then $1 a can and stocked up for a good while. When I add that to their Orijen or their Evo (also bought on sale) they are not eating badly. I got a few other 95% meat brands on big sale at the same time. The poor UPS guy is going to have a heart attack when he has to deliver this order but we won't need dog food again for a very long time. And when we travel, it all travels very well with us.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Mixing raw meat and kibble is not a good idea as they have vastly different digestion rates.


Aspen never had a problem with this. But, all dogs are different.

Back on topic...

Evangers Original and Evangers Game Meats
EVO


----------



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

*The Raw Thing..*

I'm not sure what the big issue is with raw..but I am VERY new to the RAW thing.

I just buy Stella and Chewy's, NI, or Primal...it should be good for him.

Comments? Issues?


----------



## Penny (Jul 3, 2010)

My 9 year old Cavalier "Lady" was diagnosed with MVD and needed to loose weight. The cardiologist suggested that I switch he to Evangers game meats. Lady loves the food and with proper portion control she was able to loose the weight and my vet was very pleased with the results. I switched my other 5 year old Cavalier who was very picky to other Evanger canned products. Now I have to make sure she doesn't eat to much because she loves the Evangers Hand Packed Specialities (particularly the Hunk of Beef and Whole Chicken Thighs).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I buy Whole Earth Farms, its inexpensive and grain free, the only downside is that it only comes in one flavor. Uno also loves blue buffalo canned.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

The only canned we ever fed, was merrick. Its a really good one, only it was to rich for our dogs. We ended up with more than one case of "cannon butt". Literaly. I was scrubbing the walls.:frown: No more merrick for us!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

the more I look into this company, them more I kind of like them...BY NATURE. Dry food is a bit too grain heavy but their wet food sure looks nice.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Our guys love the Evangers, Merrick, and Holistic Select Duck canned foods added to their kibble. Their digestive systems seem to be quite cast iron and the canned is only about 1/3 of their meal so we've had no problems.


----------

